# Red-winged Blackbird



## rip18 (May 15, 2015)

I sure enjoy seeing all the shots on here, even if I don't have the time to comment like I used to...

Here's a red-winged blackbird from earlier this week.  Had a friend that wanted to go out & take some red-winged blackbird shots, so I went with him and got a few.  It was cloudy & overcast that evening, so the light wasn't the great, warm evening light we were planning on, but the "soft" light gave us great feather detail and some fill flash gave us good color.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/5.6, 1/320th second, ISO 500, tripod, fill flash with Fresnel flash extender on off-camera bracket, called & decoyed, slight crop.


----------



## carver (May 15, 2015)

One of my favorites,thanks Robert


----------



## wvdawg (May 15, 2015)

Wow - great detail in those black feathers!  Fine shot RIP.


----------



## natureman (May 16, 2015)

Very impressive.  I also really like the detail and composition.


----------



## Booger2 (May 16, 2015)

What they said! Beautiful capture.

Booger2


----------



## GAJoe (May 17, 2015)

Great capture!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 21, 2015)

Wonderful Photo my Friend!

Dick


----------



## caughtinarut (May 29, 2015)

That almost looks like a painting! Great detail.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 29, 2015)

*Wow!*

Beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Awesome shot Robert. I have never seen one of those birds before.


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 1, 2015)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Philup22 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice shot! I've been seeing tons of redwinged black birds around recently!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, y'all! 

I'll try to share some more soon.


----------

